

Wired Magazine Coming to Germany - eande
http://www.spiegel.de/international/zeitgeist/0,1518,785341,00.html

======
jamesbritt
_The recycling principle is part of Wired's approach to its international
expansion. But it also reveals what the German edition is lacking: Being up-
to-the-minute is clearly not the top priority. For a magazine that deals with
the extremely fast-moving digital world, that can sometimes be a problem.
Several months ago you could, for example, already read elsewhere -- including
on SPIEGEL ONLINE -- that Tetsuya Mizuguchi's video game "Child of Eden" is an
abstract masterpiece. True digital hipsters will not find much that is new in
the German Wired_

Isn't that also true of the English-language version? How can a print
publication compete with what's on-line for reporting what's he latest and
greatest?

That was one reason I canceled my subscription some years ago. The other
reason was that it had become a catalog of toys and bling for the well-off,
with what seemed like more ads than content.

